
Son can unlock mothers iPhone X - HugThem
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUMH6DVYskc
======
HugThem
Interview with the mother: [https://www.wired.com/story/10-year-old-face-id-
unlocks-moth...](https://www.wired.com/story/10-year-old-face-id-unlocks-
mothers-iphone-x/)

